# WW2 camp near Tyrie in Aberdeenshire - April 09



## Seahorse (Apr 16, 2009)

This was a real surprise. I was actually looking for the ROC post at Strichen. I remembered it was beside a reservoir, so I popped into a shop to ask for directions. 

Unfortunately, I was directed to the wrong reservoir. 

Fortunately, THIS little lot was here instead. I'd no idea the place even existed. I have NO idea about the history, or even whether this was army, RAF or what. A guy I spoke to who was out walking his dogs did think it was either a radar site or a radio listening station. But he lives right beside it, and has never managed to find out much about it either. So if anyone has a clue, I'm all ears. 

I've tried to condense this down as much as possible, but I've still nearly 40 pics to show to give a real flavour of the place. And I STILL want to get back to capture the ones I've missed.

Might be best if I break this down overa couple of posts. Thanks in advance for your patience. 

Just a few buildings immediately obvious.






Spot the sky rats fleeing the building before entry?





Inside we go.










Original bottle? It has a proper cork stopper anyhow.










WTF? There's 2 of these things on site. THis one has a wee surprise, as you'll see later.





Time for a break.


----------



## Seahorse (Apr 16, 2009)

On we go. Pillbox time. Another couple of surprises here...

Looks like the farmer has tried to block off access in the past. The place is miles from anywhere... Ned acivity would be fairly minimal. So I think it's to keep the livestock out.





I was puzzled by this on top at first. Other pilboxes have similar metalwork cemented on top. But all will become clear later on.





I've never seen one like this before. But wait! There's MORE! 





Can I get inside this one? I do believe I can.





These steps do not just lead to the outside. They lead up to the roof.





And here we are on the roof. Come on then folks, what was this for? Searchlight? Anti aircraft gun? There's about 2 more of these that I know of, but this is the only one I had time to check out on this visit.





And so on to the next one.


----------



## Seahorse (Apr 16, 2009)

Bunker 2, with pillbox.





Pillbox, again with strange metalwork on top.





Lovely inside. What was the V shaped groove for? Gun mount?





Rifle rest. Looking like it was only put up yesterday. Apart from the pigeon shit. 





_"You were only supposed to blow the bloody door off!"_ Oh, you have. Right. Carry on.





Onwards and upwards. Well, off to the bunker anyhow.


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 16, 2009)

I have never seen one like that before but I bet Jonney will be interested to see it. Good pics mate.


----------



## Seahorse (Apr 16, 2009)

These bunkers are brick buildings, surrounded by reinforced concrete blast walls.










Nice tiled floor.





All the original doors are still in place.





Weird looking doorways through the blast wall to the inside building.





I had a peek inside the left entrance.





Strange metalwork on top of the bunker. I'm guessing something to do with antennas.





Time to move on again. I'd have got more pics of the main accommodation buildings, but it was fenced off, with a couple of horses in there. I'd have risked it, but I was wearing the same jacket that I use when I'm up at the stables, and the smell of my mare Pepsi had one of the amorous wee colts getting a bit frisky.


----------



## Seahorse (Apr 16, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> I have never seen one like that before but I bet Jonney will be interested to see it. Good pics mate.



There's more to come. Let's start with a closer look at this pillbox.





A door!!! Still attached!!! A first for me. 





Interesting detail on the other side.





Good to see the shelves still intact. And there were rifle rests all around too, but not as good condition as in the earlier pillbox.





And now the mystery of the rooftop metalwork is revealed. This is what's left of the original perimeter fence. Which went OVER the top of the pillboxes, so they were protruding through the fence, with the entrances on the inside. Of COURSE. Why didn't I think of that earlier??? 





Nearly done. On to the other bunker.


----------



## Seahorse (Apr 16, 2009)

Hmm. The other bunker didn't have this feature.





Up close. Looks as if it goes under the blast wall.





Between the walls.





A Hole!!! And me without a torch or coveralls.





The best I can do under the circumstances. I'll come better prepared next time. I just hope those 60 odd year old bits of wood aren't the only things holding the roof up. 





That's it for now. Thanks for looking.


----------



## ww2nut (Apr 16, 2009)

*wow*

wow wow and finally wow, great find never before seen gun rests in place and loved the fencing over the pill box story, true ww2 derelict place cheers for the post loved it


----------



## RichardB (Apr 16, 2009)

Just as well you couldn't find the ROC post then.


----------



## Exploretime (Apr 16, 2009)

Seahorse said:


>



I really like this shot, its quite amazing that the door is still attatched too. Its a wicked explore, i wish it was closer to home for me to go visit. A very carefully put togrther report aswell. Top class mate.


----------



## Sabtr (Apr 16, 2009)

Wow what a huge site. Very clean too. We need more info from the experts on here!


----------



## krela (Apr 16, 2009)

The pillbox with the hole in the middle is a type27 pillbox and the hole was for a lewis gun with anti-aircraft mounting.


----------



## zimbob (Apr 16, 2009)

This looks great, my kinda place


----------



## Seahorse (Apr 16, 2009)

Just been doing some very quick research. This is, apparently, Hillhead Chain Home Radar Station. As Krela says, the big pillboxes are Type 27's, with the hole on top holding the Lewis or Bren gun position for anti aircraft cover. Not at all sure if any of the twisted metalwork would have been a gun mount. I'll have to pop back and look at the other 2 to see what exists, if anything.

RCAHMS has details including photos, so I have a feeling I'm going to have to pay a visit to the search rooms. 

Here's the blurb from the RCAHMS site...



> Archaeological Notes
> NJ96SW 30.00 9430 6170
> 
> NJ96SW 30.01 NJ 94205 61633 Building (Transmitter Block)
> ...



There's also a Luftwaffe arial photo available online...


----------



## tom83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Awesome Post and Awesome Site. Wish I lived closer to see it....


----------



## Seahorse (Apr 16, 2009)

Flippin heck, there's a type 27 in Aberdeen. I must have passed it hundreds of times without really seeing it. I see the outer walls have been blocked off. I wonder if they bothered to do the same in the pit? Only one way to find out.


----------



## the_historian (Apr 17, 2009)

Nice one. Got to admit, I was more interested in the pic with the cuddy in it!


----------



## jonney (Apr 17, 2009)

Awesome photo's guys Iv'e never seen a rifle rest in a pillbox before. Great stuff am loving it


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 17, 2009)

What A Find!!! Fantastic! 
I recognised the reinforced brick and concrete control rooms, as there is one like it at RAF Branscombe Chain Home Radar Station, but blimey, there's some amazing stuff there on the site you found, Seahorse. Unusual too!
Excellent stuff!


----------



## Seahorse (Apr 17, 2009)

the_historian said:


> Nice one. Got to admit, I was more interested in the pic with the cuddy in it!



I've a cuddy you could take off my hands, stroppy mare that she is. 

Nah, not really. She's stolen my heart.


----------



## Philip (Apr 17, 2009)

Brilliant find. The rifle rests are fantastic -they look so new .Well done


----------



## Seahorse (Apr 22, 2009)

Slightly off at a tangent here... the type 27 pillbox on the beach esplanade in Aberdeen is indeed open inside the centre gun pit. 

Unfortunately, there's bugger all worth taking a photo of inside. 

This one has the stump of a wooden post cemented into the centre of the pit. I'm not entirely sure why, and the pit itself is a good bit deeper than that at Hillhead. So I'm not sure how they were supposed to mount a weapon in there, unless it was attached to the wooden post somehow.

Ah, bugger it. I'll take a camera next time I'm passing.


----------



## Seahorse (May 21, 2009)

I went back today. Just when I thought I'd milked it for all the excitement I could, I discovered yet more surprises!!!!

I'll get another thread started for the new stuff just as soon as I get the pics sorted and uploaded. 

Oh aye, came across another wee gem while I took a detour back home. More on that later too.


----------



## Seahorse (May 28, 2009)

HOORAY!!!! The NE of Scotland is no longer a mystery to Google Maps...

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&ie=UTF8&ll=57.645478,-2.097895&spn=0.001395,0.004807&t=h&z=18


----------

